# Crate reviews please



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

We're looking at getting a crate to train Milly when she comes home (5 days left! ).

I ordered a Savic dog cage from Amazon which was supplied by DogHealth. When it was delivered rather than a black-coated Savic crate I got a zinc coated DogHealth's own brand cage.

So I was wondering what the people in the know - you guys  thought of different brands of crates - pros and cons of different makes and brands. Or maybe you don't like crates altogether.

I'm sure this would be useful to all new (and possibly not-so-new) owners so please can you post reviews of crates that you have or had.

Thank you


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We bought this one from ebay. It cost £33.99 delivered. We bought a 30" one from them first and ugraded Lolly to this 36" one when she was about 18 weeks old. I have been very happy with it and the price was great too! It has two doors. We prefer to use the door on the long side (not the one shown in the picture).


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> We bought this one from ebay. It cost £33.99 delivered. We bought a 30" one from them first and ugraded Lolly to this 36" one when she was about 18 weeks old. I have been very happy with it and the price was great too! It has two doors. We prefer to use the door on the long side (not the one shown in the picture). The


Thanks Janet - do you k now the brand or the ebay seller you bought it from?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Click here for the item on ebay


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Click here for the item on ebay


Thank you! 
The lady at DogsHealth said that zinc coated was superior to black-powder coated as the black coating flakes off - I take it you have never had this kind of problem?

Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Pip said:


> Thank you!
> The lady at DogsHealth said that zinc coated was superior to black-powder coated as the black coating flakes off - I take it you have never had this kind of problem?
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to them?


No flaking as yet but ours isn't that old yet. I suppose it depends on how long you intend to use a crate and how much more the superior one costs. I decided to take a risk on the ebay one as the price was sooooo good and ended up buying 2 for less than the price of one from a pet shop  So at the price I paid I think I would be inclined to just think about replacing it if we decide to have prolonged crate use (we're not sure how long we will be using a crate at the mo) should I see any signs of wear.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Pip,i have the savic black crate and i think when i investigated they did say the cheaper black coated brands did flake,but savic was a better make so wouldnt happen .

Got mine off line think it was canine cancepts but not 100% sure,mines been fab so far and also has front door plus larger side door Buddy's tried chewing it but he's done no damage so far.


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

See, I don't know what to do - return the DogsHealth crate and re-order the Savic or stick with the crate I have.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. The very best crate I have seen by far is the MTM crate. They are brilliant, study, won't flake, hand finished so properly safe etc etc. They unique makers no. So every crate can be traced. 

We've had one for 5 years and looks new, despite toddler jumping all over it at times (when empty). 

They are expensive compared to many but if you plan to use it long term, definitely worth it. 

http://www.foldflatdogcrates.co.uk/crates.php


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

I clicked through to the website and they look like to Rolls Royce of crates! Did you go for the 36" crate? I also like the idea of custom colours... I think if Milly takes to crate training and ends up loving her crate I could get one to match the kitchen tiles... 

*edited for spelling*


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

We have a 31" for our Jack Russell and have borrowed another the same for our new poo pup. Once they have gotten used to each other for a time, we will get a 41" for the both of them. 

I think most people recommend a 36" for a single cockapoo.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have these ... 

http://canineconcepts.co.uk/en/metal-dog-crates/3402-savic-dog-cottage-value-dog-crate-dog-cage.html

Its just a matter of choice, I just wanted the black coated ones .. they still look really good condition too and Oakley's must be 10 months old now.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was crate trained. I dont use it any more. He just sleeps happily on the vetbed at night and during the day he has the run of the house. He has not been at all destructive - at least not yet.


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Dexter was crate trained. I dont use it any more. He just sleeps happily on the vetbed at night and during the day he has the run of the house. He has not been at all destructive - at least not yet.


Good to know. Our family pets didn't have a crate when I was little - but I grew up on a small-holding and the puppies slept in an outhouse until they could be trusted not to wee indoors! I do remember being devestated when my new oh-so-cool trainers got destroyed though , good on Dexter for skipping that phase!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

You cant go far wrong will the Dogs Health crates. 
Like a lot of things I think crates are bought in from a manufacturer and re branded so the same crate could be being sold by many outlets.
I personally prefer the zinc coated finish, but they do tarnish and go dull with time.
The MTM crate's do look good and if you intend to crate you dog long term do look a good investment. But if you are only going to crate until house trained a cheaper one is your best bet.


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

strof51 said:


> You cant go far wrong will the Dogs Health crates.
> Like a lot of things I think crates are bought in from a manufacturer and re branded so the same crate could be being sold by many outlets.
> I personally prefer the zinc coated finish, but they do tarnish and go dull with time.
> The MTM crate's do look good and if you intend to crate you dog long term do look a good investment. But if you are only going to crate until house trained a cheaper one is your best bet.


Thank you! All the posts have been really helpful. I think we're going to keep the DogHealth crate for now and see how we get on. It can be replaced later if needs be. 

I thought choosing the puppy was going to be the hardest part - but then you realise that you want to do the best you can by your new puppy! As a newbie I have a lot to learn


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine looks just like janets and have use dit with both dogs and the paint has nt come off, but cant remember the make. Someone posted some once that looked like a piece of furniture, almost tables for lamps but room for your dog underneath x


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Mine looks just like janets and have use dit with both dogs and the paint has nt come off, but cant remember the make. Someone posted some once that looked like a piece of furniture, almost tables for lamps but room for your dog underneath x


So it sounds like black coating flaking off hasn't been a problem for anyone. 

The table/crate sounds interesting. Off to do an internet search!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I have these ...
> 
> http://canineconcepts.co.uk/en/metal-dog-crates/3402-savic-dog-cottage-value-dog-crate-dog-cage.html
> 
> Its just a matter of choice, I just wanted the black coated ones .. they still look really good condition too and Oakley's must be 10 months old now.


Thats the same as mine Jojo


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> We bought this one from ebay. It cost £33.99 delivered. We bought a 30" one from them first and ugraded Lolly to this 36" one when she was about 18 weeks old. I have been very happy with it and the price was great too! It has two doors. We prefer to use the door on the long side (not the one shown in the picture).


This looks like the one we bought off ebay from a shop and paid £30 - 36" crate, free bed, free postage & free lint roller - Whoopi! I was so pleased with it that i've just bought a new one to go in the car as it is foldable.


----------

